# Kitchen drain rig



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I remember seeing a set up for snaking kitchen drains where I could leave the water in one side of the bowl while I snaked the line.
Sound familiar to anybody? Did a search, but couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

smoldrn said:


> I remember seeing a set up for snaking kitchen drains where I could leave the water in one side of the bowl while I snaked the line.
> Sound familiar to anybody? Did a search, but couldn't come up with anything.


 not if they go into the same trap...you would have to leave the trap connected and have to snake through one of the tubular connections...that sounds like a PITA..I dont do alot of drain cleaning, but if its clogged solid you cant really have water running and pouring on the floor, maybe after you open up the drain and to flush all the crud away..
I would make something out of 2 inch pvc to clamp onto the sink line with a "Y" then a 45 facing up and run water down the "Y" top and the 45 facing up would keep the water from just flowing out and you feed the snake through the 45...if you can picture that set up...lets see if I can draw...


Y

sink line___________/________/ 45


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

large flat bathtub plugs work good for holding water in while snaking drain


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ummm.......

I don’t know what to say or ask...


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I figured it out.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

smoldrn said:


> I figured it out.


What did you come up with?


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

I use a test tube attached to the faucet so I can have water going in while I'm snaking from removed trap or a another setup I did where I get the water directly from the angle stop. Works great with congested lines & so you don't have to keep putting trap back together


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

was something I posted a long time ago called an undersink contraption.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not if they go into the same trap...you would have to leave the trap connected and have to snake through one of the tubular connections...that sounds like a PITA..I dont do alot of drain cleaning, but if its clogged solid you cant really have water running and pouring on the floor, maybe after you open up the drain and to flush all the crud away..
> *I would make something out of 2 inch pvc to clamp onto the sink line with a "Y" then a 45 facing up and run water down the "Y" top and the 45 facing up would keep the water from just flowing out and you feed the snake through the 45...if you can picture that set up...lets see if I can draw...*
> 
> 
> ...


You're describing my first version.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> You're describing my first version.


ah so you stole my idea...do I get royalties on it?.........................:vs_laugh:


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> What did you come up with?



I'm thinking that if I have 2 traps underneath, disconnect one, 1 1/2" fernco on the trap adapter, piece of pipe, 1 1/2 sweep turned up past the rim of the sink.
Set my little machine on the counter,snake away. That way I can run water in the other bowl, & clean my cable at the same time.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

That would work when there are 2 traps. What I've done on heavy sludge lines with one trap is run some ice maker line down the drain. I use polyethylene for that because it's flexible and cheap enough. It just needs to be far down the drain enough where you won't accidentally pull it out while snaking.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> was something I posted a long time ago called an undersink contraption.


Was this yours? I took a screenshot of it years ago but I zoomed in so I can’t tell who posted it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a roughly 20" piece of 1-1/2" pvc with a female adapter on one end. I can screw that onto a trap adapter or fernco the plain end to something. We have trap adapters sticking out of the wall most of the time.


I put a bucket under the open end and run the minijetter in. When the bucket gets full I either vac it out or slide over and empty bucket.




I almost never use a cable more than 7' long on kitchen sink lines anymore.




.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Was this yours? I took a screenshot of it years ago but I zoomed in so I can’t tell who posted it.


That one wasn't. Might be Mr. Bill Parr but not sure. Mine got a lost smaller and more refined. Figured out the components better yada yada same ole boring story.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

heres the post https://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/undersink-drain-contraption-728/


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> heres the post https://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/undersink-drain-contraption-728/





Man, that was a blast from the past. good post


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

that was a nice rig i like how you tied onto the tailpiece no cross contamination there !


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

I used to do a lot of apartments with kitchens and it paid to be quick. I would put stoppers in both basins and pull the trap. Then after snaking I would ALWAYS run water down with cable still in by draining the basins with a simple siphon and some poly tube, keep the bucket down there incase it backs up again.


----------

